# Router 1/4" to 1/2" collet needed



## curtcich (Feb 16, 2011)

Hi, obviously I'm new. I believe someone (Mark ??) was trying to connect with me, but I had a popup blocker on & I couldn't get back to him. Opp's! 

My issue is with a Craftsman router model #315.175341. What I need is to find some way to use the existing 1/4" collet & adapt to a 1/2". I've looked around to see if something is available, but found nothing. Understand that I may be "search challenged"! 

Any input would be great!! In advance; thanx C2 (Curt)


----------



## jimmiler (Feb 9, 2011)

I have a Craftsman 320.17542 router that came with two collets, 1/4" & 1/2". I don't know if these collets will fit your router or not, but they are interchangeable with my Ryobi RE-600 router. Perhaps you could simply switch collets.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Jim

That would be nice but the collets will Not switch out, the error comes into play with the size of the hole in the router armature, it will only let a 1/4" shaft bits sit in the hole.. 

The one below is used to get the bit deeper or higher ..

===========



jimmiler said:


> I have a Craftsman 320.17542 router that came with two collets, 1/4" & 1/2". I don't know if these collets will fit your router or not, but they are interchangeable with my Ryobi RE-600 router. Perhaps you could simply switch collets.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

G’day Curt

Welcome to the router forum. 

Thank you for joining us


----------



## madywatson (Feb 17, 2011)

try to ask a expert


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Greetings Curt and welcome to the router forum. Thank you for joining us, and remember to have fun, build well and above all be safe.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Be careful when considering mixing and matching collets. as there's a lot more to them than first appears.

In addition to the threads you've got the length, diameter, taper and relief to consider.

When it comes to spinning a carbide steel cutter at 8k to 30k rpms in the vicinity of my body, I'm not an experimenter. Your mileage may vary.


----------



## curtcich (Feb 16, 2011)

Hello Router Forum Folks;

Curt here, & thanx for all responses. My appologies for taking so long to reply, but I got sidetracked! I did read all replies, & came to the conclusion that I'm not knowlegeable (sp?) enough to go up against the physics of large pieces of carbide nested on bigger pieces of steel. My router is a fixed speed as well. My problem was that I purchased some new bits that have 1/2" shanks. In my excitement to try them out, I didn't even think of any consequences as to what might happen when forcing their use in my router. Since then, I have purchased a new router, that has the two bases, AND a set of two collets, as well as variable speed. After becoming a little more learned, this is the way to go. The two new bits are: a lock miter bit, & a couple of quadra cut bits-all of which are arger diameters than I had previously used. My readings have told me that these bits are better used @ slower speeds, both for safety and results of cutting. Again- thanx to all who replied to help me out. It is nice to have such good advices to "wake" me up!! Curt


----------



## Henro (Mar 10, 2011)

My first post here...

Anyway...just for those who follow...MLCS sells a 1/4 by 1/2 collet adapter for $4.00 postpaid as this is written. I had to order one last week after mistakenly ordering a 1/4 inch shank bit, instead of the 1/2 inch that I had intended.

Works perfectly and the price was right.

Sorry, local BS won't let me post a URL...maybe you can figure it out from the following:

http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/orderstatus/html/smarthtml/pages/bushing_ball_bearings

Very satisfied customer here...otherwise no relationship with them...


----------

